# slight bow acceptible on 4mm thick rimless tank?



## amagad (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow, kids make you change. I wouldn't have even thought about this had I been on my own. Filled up the new 20g rimless tank, its 4mm thick glass. Slight bow is showing. Whats the experience like out there for others?


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

never had a rimless, that 2nd pic is wacked, is that normal?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this tank could have not been manufactured to be a rimless tank....the seal is way too sloppy...looks like a regular tank with the top frame removed...
as for the bow.....for me , not a big deal...i have had tanks set up for years with twice that much bow...


----------



## amagad (Jan 6, 2013)

Alright, ill be sure never to buy a petsmart aquarium ever  This is the label that was on the front.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i'll bet you paid more for that set up then you would have for one with the frames...
all it is , is a standard production 20 high without the frames..very sloppy work on the sealant ; i can see it above the rim of the tank in the pic....
personally i would email marineland and complain...tell them that i will never buy any of their products again..i once had a problem with some tetra air pumps...they treated me like i was an idiot...i have never purchased a tetra product of any kind since and never will...not even their foods.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

This is the bow on my ADA rimless.










I have seen these marineland rimless tanks at Petsmart and was not impressed. In the lower 48, an ADA rimless should run you around $160, and is well worth the money. Especially when you consider that it is made out of starphire glass.


----------



## amagad (Jan 6, 2013)

There's an Ada distributor 40 miles out. I'm going to check it out.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

This is a wise choice bud.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I like the way a rimless looks, but my pre-historic tank with shiney chrome on top, bottom and corners has survived for 50 yrs, and looks like it could survive another 50. (did not buy this brand new, btw!  It was a freebee from my godfather, who bought it in the 60's) I thought it ugly at first, but it kinda grows on ya! Amagad, will you take it back for a refund, (and have the fun of take down and starting over) or will you just keep it and pray alot?


----------

